# Croc bites female handler at function



## News Bot (Dec 4, 2009)

*Published On:* 04-Dec-09 06:57 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

A WOMAN has been bitten by a crocodile in the provincial town of Geelong, south of Melbourne.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Miffy (Dec 4, 2009)

I worked for this women, must say I have never worked for a worse boss in my life.

Animals were kept in very poor conditions.

What goes around comes around, I say......


----------



## JasonL (Dec 4, 2009)

Geez, forget the wounds, I would of died from embarrassment.


----------



## andyscott (Dec 5, 2009)

I was hoping for pics


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh yea, i wouldnt want to bitten by this
Saltwater crocodile attacks Tracey Sandstrom in East Geelong - Local News - Geelong, VIC, Australia
Looks like Snappy got sent to his room with no dinner.
Get well soon Tracey


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 5, 2009)

OUCHIESSSSSS!!!!! copping a bite off snappy would be nasty ...hope she gets better soon ..its a beautiful croc ..as with anything ,play with fire sometimes ya get burnt ...All of us at risk with our reptile pets ..just some of us are at a bigger risk then others, when it comes to hospital treatment ...


----------



## Cj3cooper (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah that'll do it every time.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 6, 2009)

Miffy said:


> I worked for this women, must say I have never worked for a worse boss in my life.
> 
> Animals were kept in very poor conditions.
> 
> What goes around comes around, I say......


care to expand more?


----------

